# PE Sample Exam (Lindberg)



## Relvinim (Oct 15, 2010)

I just ordered a copy of this and was curious if those that did the problems felt like it helped them or just made them lose confidence. I've read conflicting opinions about this helping with the actual PE exam.


----------



## dastuff (Oct 15, 2010)

They're harder than the actual test but also a good way to study...

Think of it as practicing for a 5k by running a 10k every week.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 15, 2010)

Good analogy since I am a runner!


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed. I felt like the breadth section of the practice test was more like depth level questions.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 17, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Agreed. I felt like the breadth section of the practice test was more like depth level questions.


I'm doing this one right now, I'm at question 23 of the morning section and agree that it seems hard. I'll do HVAC in the afternoon and the MD questions really are way beyond me. Even one or two of the HVAC and fluid ones and the depreciation question really is hard. I did the HVAC SMS ones and thought I did kind of OK minus the little mistakes.

On a scale, how would you rate the difficulty of each sample test in relation to the actual test?

is (say what afternoon section you took too):

- PPI test the hardest

- SMS the second hardest

- actual test the third hardest

- NCEES sample test the easiest?


----------



## heath014 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would agree with what you have listed. I took HVAC depth in April and thought it was harder than the 2001 &amp; 2008 Sample exams, but not as hard as SMS or Lindeburg.

Good luck!


----------



## Bean PE (Oct 20, 2010)

I used the MERM sample exam, and quit halfway through because it was pointlessly hard. Didn't bother with any other sample tests.


----------

